# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  how to fill in these gaps between bitumen and concrete?

## wozzzzza

i have been told i need to fill in these gaps for safety between the concrete path and the bitumen.
how would i go about doing this so it will last and not just crack up and disappear again.

----------


## droog

It looks like the bitumen was laid very thin at the edges. I would not expect anything to last without a reasonable thickness of material.  
Edit: Not a bitumen paving expert !

----------


## phild01

What about cold asphalt.

----------


## phild01

https://www.bunnings.com.au/dingo-20...epair_p0760453

----------


## wozzzzza

> https://www.bunnings.com.au/dingo-20...epair_p0760453

   that wont just fall out of that small gap?? or do you heat it with a heat gun and melt it in there and compact it in place?

----------


## phild01

Never used it but have seen it used, don't believe it needs heating. Make the gap bigger and try a test area for it. It's cheap enough and designed for repair work. I reckon it is worth trying

----------


## wozzzzza

i guess its worth a try

----------


## mangrovejack

Could try some sikaflex polyurethane after taping up each side of the joint.  Smoothing it out will be harder to look good, but can be done.

----------


## joynz

Or try Gripset Betta concrete crack filler repair compound.

----------


## havabeer

bulk black silicon 
that or get a small amount of flat bar bent up so its more of a ramp with a flat top and just silicon it in place.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Could try some sikaflex polyurethane after taping up each side of the joint.  Smoothing it out will be harder to look good, but can be done.

  +1 You see it fixing cracks in bitumen.

----------


## phild01

I reckon you would need an awful lot of polyurethane cartridges to fill that gap!

----------


## mangrovejack

> I reckon you would need an awful lot of polyurethane cartridges to fill that gap!

  Looks pretty shallow though.  Just get the poly from somewhere other than the big green shed and it probably won't cost as much.

----------


## phild01

However it seems  the purpose is not just close the gap but to be for safety, I take it is a trip hazard.  I would rather try the cold bitumen. It can be built up and ramped nicely and connects well with the existing. Not sure how permanent it is though. https://www.consumerreports.org/home...iveway-repair/ 
Maybe non shrink grout would perform better.

----------


## wozzzzza

Gripset Betta concrete crack filler will cost a fortune with the amount i would need, polyurethane would cost a fortune as well, plus maybe wont stick properly to one side and come up, that cold bitumen from bunnings is worth a go. if that doesnt work that grout idea will be on the list. didn't think of that. thanks for the ideas. will see how i go. yes its for safety, trip hazards.

----------

